# Pams Teacup Corner



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Here you go PamfromTx


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I am in love with the blue/white.   Thank you both for sharing!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I am in love with the blue/white.   Thank you both for sharing!!!


Tish, sure had you in mind when she started this thread, and she had your number, too, with the blue and white theme!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Tish, sure had you in mind when she started this thread, and she had your number, too, with the blue and white theme!


Amazing how @Tish and YOU know my likes.


----------



## timoc (Apr 20, 2021)

Any of you girls can fill my cup from your lovely pots, I'm a tea tank, I tea a lot and I pee a lot.


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Amazing how @Tish and YOU know my likes.


 A good guess


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2021)

I've always wanted a couple of these outrageous campy teacups for my collection.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 20, 2021)

Here you go...






Tony


----------



## timoc (Apr 21, 2021)

I have to go out this afternoon, I'm down to my last four boxes of tea and I don't want to have anxiety attacks.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2021)

a one-cupper teapot from China or Japan


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've always wanted a couple of these outrageous campy teacups for my collection.


Ooooh, @Aunt Bea has a dark side.....who knew, LOL! I like them too, yes, outrageous camp!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2021)

This is my favorite type of tea service; the simple, clean Asian look.


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2021)

Some of my pedestalled cups.


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2021)

The biscuits caught my eye first.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

38 Tea Sandwiches That Are Tiny, but Delicious​
https://food.allwomenstalk.com/tea-sandwiches-that-are-tiny-but-delicious/amp/
​


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

Iced Butterfly Pea Flower Tea Latte​
https://www.ohhowcivilized.com/butterfly-pea-flower-tea-latte/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 21, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Amazing how @Tish and YOU know my likes.


It was all Tish, Pam, I was just riding her coattails.


----------



## Dana (Apr 21, 2021)

_The Fairmont Château Laurier…hubby and I stayed there in 2012 on a visit to Ottawa, Canada…and of course, we had the afternoon tea. Here’s a fun look at how it’s done!_


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> It was all Tish, Pam, I was just riding her coattails.


Just hush and allow me to thank you, @Aunt Marg ​


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

@Tish 



​


----------



## Dana (Apr 21, 2021)

_"Why are there two threads on Tea on the same day?"...she asks in wonderment.
_


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2021)

My teacups that depict animals


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2021)

Cups with people faces


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2021)

Well I'm confused about 2 Tea threads . Maybe @pamintexas can get them merged under one  title she likes?


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 23, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Well I'm confused about 2 Tea threads . Maybe @pamintexas can get them merged under one  title she likes?


I didn't start this thread , Trish did.  I guess my friend Trish remembered that I had mentioned somewhere that I did not like coffee, but preferred tea and suggested that we have a tea thread.


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2021)

This is one of my more unusual teacup sets. It is for tasseomancy (reading fortunes from tea leaves).


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I didn't start this thread , Trish did.  I guess my friend Trish remembered that I had mentioned somewhere that I did not like coffee, but preferred tea and suggested that we have a tea thread.


lol, who is Trish?  Sorry about that.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I didn't start this thread , Trish did.  I guess my friend Trish remembered that I had mentioned somewhere that I did not like coffee, but preferred tea and suggested that we have a tea thread.


That's OK, Pam.  There are several thread titles referring to the same topic and such things as Funny Pictures wind up with cartoons and jokes when there are specific threads for each one of those as well.  For some reason the admins. and mods. don't seem to keep up with merging these.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> That's OK, Pam.  There are several thread titles referring to the same topic and such things as Funny Pictures wind up with cartoons and jokes when there are specific threads for each one of those as well.  For some reason the admins. and mods. don't seem to keep up with merging these.


No worries.  Thank you, dear friend.


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2021)

Black & Gold


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2021)

The is actually a coffee cup, but could be used for tea. It's from an age when restaurants had their own custom chinaware made. Decades before disposable styrofoam.




There's the same style listed on eBay for almost $80!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/133732147340?hash=item1f230ea08c:g:4pkAAOSwzPxge7jr


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2021)

Cow motif creamers.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 28, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2021)

This teacup will probably put your eye out


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 2, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 161959


I tried making Lamingtons once; once was enough.  I made a big mess.   That was many years ago.  I just didn't have the patience.  lol


----------



## Lewkat (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 163139


OMG, now that's my kind of set!


----------



## timoc (May 3, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


My grannie would do her nut if she caught us kids swigging out of a saucer, she would give us 'the look' and say,"You're not a Labrador, use your cup."


----------



## timoc (May 3, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 162881


I'll have to get one of these never emptying pots.


----------



## timoc (May 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 162916


Now this is just 'pearfect'.


----------



## timoc (May 3, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 163139


I'd be terrified of breaking these cups for fear of having my neck broke by the owner.


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2021)

The two teacups belonged to my grandmother. The milk glass collection is ours.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 6, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 6, 2021)

This is my front yard and the table and chairs I had for a long time.  Unfortunately the wooden top on the table gave out but by golly, when I'm back home permanently I will replace these with a new set and have tea in the shade of the tulip poplar whenever it's pretty outside!  Love tea al fresco


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Beautiful, I'm in love!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 163655


Wow!!!


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2021)

I know this is "tea cup corner", but this tea pot stole my heart and I just had to post it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2021)

By far one of the prettiest tea cups I have ever seen!

Look at the iridescence.


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

*So pretty*


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

*giggles*


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> By far one of the prettiest tea cups I have ever seen!
> 
> Look at the iridescence.


Beautiful!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 164339


So pretty.   My middle sister collects anything lemon.  Collectibles, that is.


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)

The Teacup Story

https://adayincandiland.com/the-teacup-story/


----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 165505


Awww how cute is that?


----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

LOL I found someone to invite to our next tea party.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> LOL I found someone to invite to our next tea party.
> View attachment 165518


LOL, what a cutie pie!    LOL@ his / her food.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 165144


Love, love this!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 19, 2021)

Wow, looking at all these beautiful tea cups, it’s interesting the difference between the cups on the Coffee Corner thread, which are all pretty much “grounded” to reality and these flights-of-fantasy creations!


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

*Wow! I am a traditionalist but this modern one is absolutely divine*.


----------



## timoc (May 21, 2021)

Think I'll put the kettle on.


----------



## RobinWren (May 21, 2021)

I have never seen such beautiful cups and saucers, an eye opener.


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

View attachment 166201


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

oooooooooooooooooh this one is beautiful!


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Wren (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 166684


Wow! That's absolutely stunning.


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Wren (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)

timoc said:


> I'd be terrified of breaking these cups for fear of having my neck broke by the owner.


You are so right.  I remember being so worried when I was invited to a tea party and the cups were so dainty and fragile.


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## debodun (May 30, 2021)

A cup with a Native American motif.


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2021)




----------



## timoc (May 30, 2021)

This is torture this thread. 
I'm looking at all these fantastic cups and saucers and pots, and not one of you have offered me a cup of tea.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2021)

timoc said:


> This is torture this thread.
> I'm looking at all these fantastic cups and saucers and pots, and not one of you have offered me a cup of tea.


Just for you, Timoc!

A Tiki teacup!







1 ounce white rum
½ ounce pineapple rum
1 ounce brewed tropical white tea
¼ ounce pineapple juice
¾ ounce lime juice


----------



## timoc (May 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Just for you, Timoc!
> 
> A Tiki teacup!
> 
> ...


On top of the sausage and whisky.....hic.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2021)

timoc said:


> On top of the sausage and whisky.....hic.


A perfect nightcap it would be.


----------



## timoc (May 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> A perfect nightcap it would be.


I'll 'ave a nuther....hic...hic


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2021)

Tea for Two?


----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

I love the flowered cups--I think they are beautiful~


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2021)

I practically live on tea and have always spent quite a bit of time making it and drinking it...alone, except when one of my granddaughters joins me, a rare delight. It's so nice when the missus brews me a cup. I'm loving that. I introduced her to the ritual sharing of yerba mate' and she likes it! It's fantastic having someone to drink mate' with on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

*So pretty  *


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 18, 2021)

Extra Large Whimsical Teapot   $1,212​


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

*So delicate.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 21, 2021)

@RadishRose it looks like a tea pot with an attitude. lol


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## timoc (Jun 23, 2021)

Think I'll put the kettle on and get my ugly big pot down off the shelf. This going to be a five cup of tea moment.


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 24, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 170857


I would definitely break those. They're really cool looking, though.

But what's the thing on the left for?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I would definitely break those. They're really cool looking, though.
> 
> But what's the thing on the left for?


That's a creamer.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's a creamer.


I thought the thing on the right is a creamer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I thought the thing on the right is a creamer.


ROFL!

My apologies, Mur, I see I'm having problems with distinguishing left from right today. 

That's the matching sugar bowl. The orange peacock feather or coloured leaf is the lid.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I thought the thing on the right is a creamer.


You know, Mur, the more I look at the image I see the thingy you were inquiring about on the left being a spoon holder.

I think the creamer is on the left (front), and in the middle is the sugar bowl with fancy-schmancy spoon.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You know, Mur, the more I look at the image I see the thingy you were inquiring about on the left being a spoon holder.
> 
> I think the creamer is on the left (front), and in the middle is the sugar bowl with fancy-schmancy spoon.
> 
> Your thoughts?


LOL!

I think the thing with the fancy-schmancy spoon in it is the tea cup. I'm scoring one for myself for that.

Yeah, the creamer is front right. We definitely both scored a point on that one.

I think the thing on the far left is either a spoon holder (which would be another point for you) _or_ a place to plop your wet teabag onto, _*or*_ maybe both. 

_*OR*_ maybe you put the _dry_ teabag on that thing and then either hold it over the teacup or set it _on_ the teacup while you pour hot water through it. I'm gonna call that a tentative point for me.

Fun game, huh?


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I would definitely break those. They're really cool looking, though.
> 
> But what's the thing on the left for?


I have no idea, I think it's a sugar bowl.


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


I so love it


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 26, 2021)

Tish said:


> I have no idea, I think it's a sugar bowl.


The bottom part looks too thin to be a sugar bowl, like it wouldn't hold more than 2 or 3 spoonfuls. I think it's to pour the hot water through; a tea strainer. I think that bc it has a little handle on it, like to hold it over a cup.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> The bottom part looks too thin to be a sugar bowl, like it wouldn't hold more than 2 or 3 spoonfuls. I think it's to pour the hot water through; a tea strainer. I think that bc it has a little handle on it, like to hold it over a cup.


 Yep, that makes  a lot more sense


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

OMG so cute


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 27, 2021)

I love looking at these unique pieces. I have a small collection of loose tea holders all were given to me as gifts. The 2 in the upper right were used for saccharin tablets to sweeten beverages. That poison was very popular back in the 50s.  Both had little tongs so you could easily drop the tablets into your tea.
The other picture is for loose tea and I still use it from time to time,


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

*So elegant  *


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 172150


Unique!!!


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 8, 2021)

Sugar Doilies​


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2021)

A big thank you to all of you who contribute to this thread.  

I, personally prefer teas.  

Today I went to an Estate Sale thinking I was going to find what they had posted in regards to tea cups.  They had about 50 and all were gone when I went today.  I didn't find any of the items I had liked.  Oh well.


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 174417


Love!


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## timoc (Aug 27, 2021)

You're all millionaires on this thread, with all your posh pots and cups..........still, I'll enjoy my cocoa from my old tin mug.   

Goodnight friends, eh up, there's a bit of egg-shell in my cocoa.


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 182902


So very pretty!!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> So very pretty!!!


There is something so beautiful about blue and white,


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Tish said:


> There is something so beautiful about blue and white,


It makes me happy.  Always has.


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 183483


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

*So love this  *


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## timoc (Sep 20, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 184872


"Now that is a cup for me, it would fit my wrinkly lips."


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 184872


This is so lovely!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2021)

Tish said:


> *So love this *
> View attachment 183768


Oh my!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## carouselsilver (Sep 21, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Oh, I love Alice in wonderland!


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2021)

Vintage souvenir of Niagara Falls.


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 185326


Beautiful.  Reminded me of a set of dishes I bought at a yard sale.  I gave the set to my sister prior to moving away.   She apparently gave them away.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

*So love this one*


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Beautiful.  Reminded me of a set of dishes I bought at a yard sale.  I gave the set to my sister prior to moving away.   She apparently gave them away.


@Tish    They weren't china ware, but they were beautiful.  I love the colors.


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Tish    They weren't china ware, but they were beautiful.  I love the colors.


Me too, don't know how you parted with them.


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

*Love this set, it reminds me of Summer.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 27, 2021)

Tish said:


> *Love this set, it reminds me of Summer.*
> View attachment 186078


OMG, how unique!!!   Love it!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 186232


Good morning.


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2021)

Tish said:


> Good morning.


Hi Tish, have a great day.


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 30, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

*This blew me out of the water it's made out of Amethyst.*


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2021)

@Tish , thanks for always liking my posts.


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Tish , thanks for always liking my posts.


You are most welcome.


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Oct 20, 2021)

For Pam


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 22, 2021)

Just couldn't resist sharing this...


​


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Alizerine (Oct 25, 2021)

Wow. What beautiful pictures. Gorgeous.
I collect blue and white china myself. My original set is Blue Danube and I pick up odds and ends from yard sales. I will try to take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 26, 2021)

Not as elegant as some of the displays but this is part of my collection. Along with some old hydrangea.


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

@PamfromTx it sure is beautiful but where is the handle lol


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 26, 2021)

Can't get any fancier than that. What a treasure


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Alizerine said:


> Can't get any fancier than that. What a treasure


Only one problem, where is the handle lol?


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 26, 2021)

Alizerine said:


> Not as elegant as some of the displays but this is part of my collection. Along with some old hydrangea.View attachment 191235


Beautiful!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 26, 2021)

Tish said:


> @PamfromTx it sure is beautiful but where is the handle lol
> View attachment 191238


Beats me.


----------



## GAlady (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 27, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 191287


That is totally gorgeous.


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 27, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Beats me.


But, it is beautiful, isn't it??!!   Maybe it is a teacup that you hold with both hands.  lol


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> But, it is beautiful, isn't it??!!   Maybe it is a teacup that you hold with both hands.  lol


Could very well be, I never thought of that.


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

*Just in time for Halloween.*


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 29, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 191835


So very pretty.


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> So very pretty.


It's just so colourful and fresh looking.


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 6, 2021)

I often picked up odd and mismatched china to sell online to crafters,,,  I firmly believe in repurposing...

aren't these lovely...?


​


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> I often picked up odd and mismatched china to sell online to crafters,,,  I firmly believe in repurposing...
> 
> aren't these lovely...?
> 
> ...


Lovely !!!  Great idea.


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

@SmoothSeas you are so very talented.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 6, 2021)

Tish said:


> @SmoothSeas you are so very talented.
> 
> View attachment 193212



well, thank you @Tish,,, and while I do have some talents, handicrafts isn't one of 'em   

there's loads of crafters out there, that do amazing work, and I try and help by ferreting out 'raw material.'  Chintz patters are particularly popular sellers.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> I often picked up odd and mismatched china to sell online to crafters,,,  I firmly believe in repurposing...
> 
> aren't these lovely...?
> 
> ...


There's an English tea parlour my daughter took me to, which sold similar jewellery made from broken china. I wish I'd bought something. They were so unique.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 6, 2021)

Pinky said:


> There's an English tea parlour my daughter took me to, which sold similar jewellery made from broken china. I wish I'd bought something. They were so unique.



well, all you need is some china, a Dremel and some fine-motor skills and you can make your own...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 6, 2021)

Tish said:


> Here you go PamfromTx
> 
> View attachment 160592


This picture reminds me of when my sister, nieces and I got dressed up and went to a tea house several years ago. It all felt quite elegant.


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 194261


That is so beautiful.


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 14, 2021)

Paxton enjoying yerba mate'


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

*I think miss* @Pink Biz *would like this.*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> *I think miss* @Pink Biz *would like this.*
> View attachment 195093


Nice colors!


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

*So love the teacups in this set, they have little feet.  *


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)




----------

